# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Homeri - Odisea, Iliada dhe më shumë

## Fiori

Thuhet se Homeri ka qënë i verbër dhe mendohet që ai të ketë lindur në njërin nga qytetet  e bregdetit Jon. Por, deri më sot nuk janë gjetur dokumenta të cilat vërtetojnë ndonjërën nga këto mendime. Madje nuk ka as ndonjë lloj evidence apo dokumentacioni që vërteton egzistencën e vetë Homerit, si person. 

Në greqisht Homēros do të thotë "peng." Egziston një teori që thotë se emri i Homerit është marrë nga një shoqëri poetësh të quajtur _Homeridë_ që do të thotë prej pengjesh _(si shëmbull: pasardhës të të burgosurve/pengve të luftës)_. Pjestarët e kësaj shoqërie nuk pranoheshin si ushtarë lufte, sepse besnikëria e tyre ishte e dyshimtë dhe si rrjedhoje ata nuk rrezikoheshin të vriteshin në luftë. Këta burra kishin për detyrë të mësonin përmëndësh poema epike si dhe ngjarje me rëndësi historike, para shpikjes së shkrimit dhe këndimit.  

Kjo është dhe arsyeja përse shpesh herë është diskutuar fakti nëse _Iliada_ dhe _Odisea_ janë shkruar nga i njëjti shkrimtar. Shumë veta nuk besojnë se Odisea është shkruar nga një person, dhe në të njëjtën kohë ka të tjerë të cilët besojnë se kjo vepër epike ka të njëjtin stil shkrimi nga fillimi deri në fund dhe ngjashmëria është aq e madhe përgjatë tërësisë së veprës sa ska se si të jetë shkruar nga shumë shkrimtare. *Batrakomiomakia*, *Himnet Homerike* dhe *Epikat Ciklike* mendohet të jenë shkruar më vonë se *Iliada* dhe *Odisea*.  

Shpesh herë Homeri është konsideruar si shkrimtari i të gjithë Ciklit Epik, i cili përbëhej nga poema mbi vazhdimin e luftës së Trojës si dhe poema të Tebëns të cilat flisnin për Edipin dhe djemte e tij. Ka gjithashtu mendime se Homeri ishte shkrimtari i pjesës më të madhe të *Himneve Homerike*, mini-epikës komike *Batrakomiomakia* _("Lufta midis bretkosës dhe miut - Βατραχομυομαχία)_, dhe *Margitit* _(greqisht μάργος  budallai; Kjo ishte një epikë komike e cila fliste për një budalla të quajtur Margit. Personazhi ishte aq budalla sa ai nuk e dinte se cili prind i kish dhënë jetë/e kish lindur. Fjala margit tek kjo vepër i dha shkas përdorimit të mbiemrit margitomanes nga Philodemus Margites.)_ por këto mendime nuk u vërtetuan ndonjëherë dhe si rrjedhojë u lanë pas dore.

Shumë studiues janë në të njjëjtin mendim në lidhje me proçesin e standartizimit të Iliadës dhe Odisesë, në shek e 8të p.k.. Rolin kryesor për këtë ndryshim mendohet ta ketë luajtur tirani i Athinës në atë kohë, Hipparku, i cili reformoi leximin e poemave Homerike në festivalin Panathenaik. 
Edhe pse ka shumë pak njohuri të sakta në lidhje me jetën e Homerit, ka studiues të cilët besojnë se ai ka egzistuar vërtet. Mbi mëdyshjen e egzistencës së Homerit egziston dhe një shprehje sarkastike e cila thotë se poemat nuk u shkruan nga Homeri, por nga një burrë tjetër me të njëjtin emër _(*nga Lefkowitz)_. Samuel Butler ka hedhur mendimin se Odisea është shkruar nga një grua e re nga Siçilia, ky mendim u diskutua më vonë nga Robert Graves në novelën e tij Vajza e Homerit.  

Sido që të jetë, shumica e klasikëve janë në të njëjtin mendim në lidhje me poemat Homerike. Ata besojnë se këto krijime e kanë prejardhjen tek tradita e gojëdhënave, të cilat ishin pasuri e përbashkët e disa poetëve/recituesve _(aoidoi  këngëtar, në greqishten e vjetër)_ të kohës. Një analizë e zhvilluar mbi strukturën dhe fjalorin e Iliadës dhe Odisesë nxjerr në pah faktin që këto poema kanë shprehje dhe vargje të tëra të cilat përsëriten përgjatë tërësisë së tyre. Ndaj dhe shtrohet pyetja nëse poemat kanë qënë formula-gojore të cilat janë përbiluar nga poeti, duke përdorur vargje dhe shprehje popullore apo jo?! Studime mbi këtë hipotezë kanë kryer studiuesit Milan Parry dhe Albert Lord. Fokusi i studimeve të tyre ka qënë formula e gojëdhënave tradicionale.

Gjithashtu periudha e saktë e hedhjes në letër të këtyre poemave nuk është saktësuar deri më sot. Një hipoetezë në lidhje me këtë përcaktim thotë se Homeri mund tja ketë diktuar poemat dikujt tjetër që dinte shkrim e këndim, midis shek të VIII-të dhe të VI-të. Por alfabeti grek u përdor për herë të parë në shekullin e 8-të, ndaj dhe ka mundësi që dhe vetë Homeri të dinte shkrim e këndim, e si rrjedhojë i ka dokumentuar vetë poemat. Të tjerë studius të Homerit, si Gregory Nagy janë të mendimit se tekstet e shkrimeve Homerike nuk egzistonin para periudhës Helenistike _(shek i III-rë  I-rë P.K.)_.





_Materiali u përgatit nga Fiori me material të mbështetur në studime të I. Morris and B. Powell_


p.s. këtu mund të lexoni një diskutim mbi "Kombësinë e Homerit"

----------


## Qendi

*Pershendetje FIORI
Me Fal Mirpo Kisha Aty Diqka Te Pa Qarte Dhe Nuk Kuptoj Te Ajo 
"Thuhet se Homeri ka qënë i verbër dhe mendohet që ai të ketë lindur në njërin nga qytetet e bregdetit Jon. Por, deri më sot nuk janë gjetur dokumenta të cilat vërtetojnë ndonjërën nga këto mendime. Madje nuk ka as ndonjë lloj evidence apo dokumentacioni që vërteton egzistencën e vetë Homerit, si person. 

Në greqisht Homēros do të thotë "peng." Egziston një teori që thotë se emri i Homerit është marrë nga një shoqëri poetësh të quajtur Homeridë që do të thotë ‘prej pengjesh’ (si shëmbull: pasardhës të të burgosurve/pengve të luftës). Pjestarët e kësaj shoqërie nuk pranoheshin si ushtarë lufte, sepse besnikëria e tyre ishte e dyshimtë dhe si rrjedhoje ata nuk rrezikoheshin të vriteshin në luftë. Këta burra kishin për detyrë të mësonin përmëndësh poema epike si dhe ngjarje me rëndësi historike, para shpikjes së shkrimit dhe këndimit." 
N.Q.S Ke Mundesi Dhe Ke Ende Material Reth Kesaj Postoi Ketu Ose Mi Dergo Ne SMS Privat , Sepse Me Nevojiten Diqka Ne Shkoll
Me Respekt QENDI*

----------


## spirobeg

Homeri

Letërsia klasike greke fillon me dy poemat e mëdha epike, me "Iliadën" dhe "Odisenë" që bota antike mendonte se i ka krijuar Homeri, edhe pse për të nuk dinte pothuaj asgjë. Për shumë qytete greke është thënë se janë vendlindja e poetit. Duke u nisur nga veçoritë gjuhësore të poemave, shkenca ka pranuar si më të mundshëm Smirnën, qytet kolonial grek në Azinë e Vogël (Izmiri i sotëm në Turqi).
Për Homerin mendohet të ketë jetuar aty nga shekuli IX para erës së re. Babai i histografisë greke, Herodoti (shek. V p.e.r.) thotë se Hesiodi ka një mendim tjetër që sjell Homerin në shekullin VIII para erës së re. Në këngën VI të "Iliadës" poeti flet për rrëmbimin e Helenës nga Paridi. Në këngën V ku tregohen bëmat e heroit grek Domerdit, thuhet se ai "rroku një shkëmb të madh hata, dy burra që jetojnë sot prej vendit s'mund ta luajnë". Kjo dhe të tjera tregojnë se Homeri flet për kohë dhe ngjarje të hershme, të kënduara para tij, nga aedë dhe rapsodë, emrat historike të të cilëve kanë humbur në mjegullat e kohëve dhe shpesh janë veshur me petkun e fantazisë dhe të legjendës me këngët e tij magjepse kafshët e egra, ujërat i bënte të ndalonin rrjedhën e tyre dhe popullin ti shkonte pas. Në gurrën e pasur të këngëve të lashta të krijuara në shekuj, njomi buzët e saj muza e poetit, që me "Iliadën" dhe "Odisenë" i ngriti përmendore jo vetëm heroizmit, por edhe bukurisë së artit popullor, që humbi në errësirën e shekujve dhe u ringjall në këto dy poema. 
Nuk ka asnjë dyshim se përpara Homerit ka gjalluar një letërsi e pasur gojore, me këngë e himne të ndryshme kushtuar hyjnive, heronjve dhe bëmave të tyre. Për këtë flasin dy poemat e mëdha, vlerat e larta artistike të të cilave dëshmojnë qartë se ato janë jo fillimi, por mbarimi i përkryer i një proçesi të gjatë letrar, Përpunimin përfundimtar të "Iliadës" dhe "Odisesë" në gjendjen që i njohim sot, shumica e studiuesve e çojnë në shekujt VIII-VII. Për Homerin ka mendime të ndryshme si: 
I vetmi krijues i dy poemave "Iliada" dhe "Odisea";
Një nga autorët e mundshëm midis shumë të tjerëve që kanë vënë dorë mbi to;
Njeri që nuk ka ekzistuar, por që ky emër ka mbetur simbol i poezisë epike etj. etj.
Të gjitha këto kanë krijuar atë që quhet çështje homerike që nis me shek. III p.e.r. e vazhdon deri në ditët tona. 
Homeri i ngjan një mali të lartë, maja e të cilit vazhdon të jetë e mbushur me mjerull. Vendi ku janë krijuar poemat homerike është Joma; gjuha e tyre është dialekti jonian i 
përzier me elemente të dialektit eolian dhe më pak të dialekteve të tjerë.
Në "Iliadën" dhe në "Odisenë", përveç shtresimeve gjuhësore ka edhe shtresime kohore, 
që fillojnë nga periudha para qytetërimit të Mikenës dhe mbarojnë afërsisht në shekullin IX para erës së re. Kjo i ka shtyrë shumë studiues të mendojnë se në tekstin e poemave janë futur një numër i madh shtojcash nga rapsodë të veçantë, që kanë dashur tu përshtaten shijeve dhe gjendjes shpirtërore të dëgjuesëve të tyre. Ka shumë të ngjarë që rapsoditë ose këngët që kanë pasur në themel të tyre ciklin Trojan të gojëdhënave popullore të përpunuara nga shumë breza rapsodësh, të kenë shërbyer si bazë për hartimin e poemave homerike aty nga shekulli IX.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Kam vene re qe temat per letersine e huaj jane te kufizuara vetem ne fakte bibliografike mbi jeten e shkrimtareve. Ndaj, kam vendosur qe te hap disa diskutime (shpresoj interesante) mbi veprat e medha te letersise Boterore.
Iliada e Homerit eshte nje nga veprat me te njohura dhe me vlera. E shkruar nga nje autor egzistenca e te cilit eshte te pakten e dyshimte , Iliada eshte mema e poemave epike. Odiseja, ne anen tjeter , mbahet si mema e veprave romantike. 

Une Iliaden kam pasur mundesi ta lexoj keto vitet e fundit dhe nje pyetje me ka ngazmuar gjithnje: Eshte kjo veper pro apo kundra luftesÉ 
Shpesh kam degjuar se Homerit i referohen si humanist por une s`jam shume e bindur per kete. Eshte e vertete qe tek Iliada ka plot pasazhe te ashpra qe duken se jane kundra luftes (castet e pathosit te grave Trojane dhe Primait psh) por a mjafton kaq per te mos konsideruar te tjera detaje qe e pershkruajne luften si te lavdishmeÉ

Ju c`mendoniÉ

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Homeri ka qenë në Shkodër*


_Indro MONTANELLI_

Lukë Prela më çoi fjalë se, meqë për atë burrë unë isha burrë i veçantë, mik i zemrës dhe jo i barkut, të shkoja ta takoja në shtëpinë e tij. Dhe unë i çova fjalë se, duke qenë fjalë se duke qenë për të burrë i veçantë, mik i zemrës dhe jo i barkut, do të shkoja ta takoja të nesërmen. Lukë Prela më përgatiti një drekë të mirë.
Por para drekës shtruan mezen, si të thuash antipastën; e qe një e papritur e madhe për mua që nuk dija asgjë për këtë institucion: na patën vënë përpara një pulë të pjekur dhe unë, që e pata marrë për drekën e vërtetë, hëngra aq shumë saqë, kur shtruan drekën e vërtetë, nuk dija më si ti pajtoja detyrat e mikut me të drejtat e stomakut. Isha dhe pak i trullosur nga rakia, aperitivi lubrifikant, shoqëruesi i ngrënieve shqiptare, që nuk e di se si e bëjnë atë shqiptarët, por tashmë dija se çfarë bën ajo në trurin tim; një liker me ngjyrë të papërcaktuar e me dukje të pafajshme, i shërbyer në një gotë të vogël, një gotë e ashpër që të ftuarit e kalojnë dorë më dorë me një përkulje të ëmbël, por që qarkullon vrullshëm, e mbushur herë pas here nga shërbëtori, kështu që në çdo fund minuti të vjen përpara e pakundërshtueshme si një urdhër kategorik që, ngat teje, të qëndron si një shok në pritje. E gjitha kjo zgjat më tepër se gjysmë ore, e matur me akrepat e kësaj gote që vjen, shkon e kthehet, gjithnjë po ajo, gjithmonë plot, gjithnjë zhuritëse. Pula e pjekur është atje mbi një pjatë druri ngjyrë kafe, e tymtë dhe e lyrosur, në mes të hasrës që zëvendëson tavolinën. Nuk ka mjete për ta copëtuar, as thika, as gërshërë. Secili e kap me një dorë duke e gozhduar në pjatë dhe me tjetrën e tërheq, i shklyen krahun ose kofshën, por ngadalë, me një delikatesë prej të dituri, duke i zhbërë tejzat me gjallëri bindëse, duke i thyer eshtrat me një lëvizje të prerë e të saktë: më shumë se ta përshkulësh, duket se të ndjell. Pastaj i vënë në gojë majat e dhjetë gishtërinjve të ngjyer në lyrë dhe një nga një, në mënyrë të ndërgjegjshme, i lëpijnë. E gjitha kjo bëhet me elegancë të përkorë, me hir një disi solemn. I vetmi ngathalaq dhe i pagdhendur në atë mes isha unë, por Lukë Prela dhe miqtë e tij nuk më vinin re dhe bënë çështë e mundur të më largonin çdo siklet. Ndërkaq, bisedohej ulur këmbëkryq. Më dhimbnin kyçet e këmbëve dhe peshën e trupit e lëshoja në mënyrë alternative, duke u tundur, herë mbi njërën e herë mbi tjetrën, si një buf në degë të pemës: kush rrinte përballë meje, duhej të ndihej si ta zinte deti.
Pas mezes, filloi dreka e vërtetë, një drekë e thjeshtë dhe e fortë për njerëz të thjeshtë dhe të fortë, që fillonte me djathë e mbaronte me djathë, por midis këtyre dy djathrave shtronin gjithçka tjetër: çorba tradicionale, ragu me erëza, lakrori. Shërbëtori i kishte sjellë të gjitha bashkë, në tabaka të mëdha prej druri dhe i kishte vënë në mes të hasrës, dhe secili merrte në mënyrë evangjelike herë pas here me duar. Buka ishte e çastit: e pjekur enkas për miqtë: një galetë e rrumbullakët dhe e sheshtë, që i zoti i shtëpisë e thyente me dorën e tij dhe pastaj ti vinte copat përpara. Ehe ky gjest ishte i përkorë e i bukur; kur merrja copën që ma kishin vënë përpara, ndihesha gati i druajtur, si të bëhej fjalë për një naforë të shuguruar. Me nderim të madh, thoshte Lukë Prela. Me nderim të madh, përsërisja unë. Dhe që të dy përnderoheshim.
Lukë Prela ishte një poet i këtij vendi. Kjo nuk do të thotë asgjë; të qenët poet nuk është një titull, sepse në Shqipëri poetë janë të gjithë nga pak. Dua të them se Lukë Prela është një profesionist i poezisë, një industrialist i vargut, një krijues vargu tetërrokësh: njëri prej më të famshmëve; dhe në fakt, fama e tij është e madhe nga Alpet gjer në Adriatik, dhe vepra e tij është e kërkuar në çdo rast: në ceremoni vdekjesh e martesash nga njerëz që duan të nderojnë emrin dhe namin e shtëpisë, nder ose nam që vuloset me këngë vaji ose këngë dasme të Lukës.
Dhe është e nevojshme që ta rezervosh me kohë, gjithashtu të mos jesh kurnac për çmimin, nëse do me të vërtetë të sigurosh vargjet e tij. Por duhet dhe tia vlejë barra qiranë, sepse Luka, nëse për të vdekurin apo dhëndrin ska ndonjë gjë për të thënë, nuk thotë asgjë. Ai e di se himnet e tij fluturojnë në gjithë vendin nga fisi në fis, nga Shkodra në Korçë e Gjirokastër, dhe menjëherë shndërrohen në këngë popullore që të gjithë e mësojnë përmendsh dhe e përsërisin: e tij është firma që garanton kambialin e pavdekësisë dhe konsakron pasaportën për historinë. Kjo pasuri duhet administruar me nikoqirllëk dhe duhet ruajtur mirë nga inflacioni.
Lukë Prela, i thashë në një çast të caktuar, më kishin thënë për ty se ishe qorr dhe po e shoh se paska qenë gënjeshtër. Por më kishin thënë edhe se je poet. Edhe kjo është një gënjeshtër?
Lukë Prela më vështroi ashtu si shikohet një fëmijë i pafajshëm dhe mu përgjigj:
Asgjë sështë e gënjeshtërt për sa të kanë thënë. Qorr nuk jam dhe miqtë e mi e dinë, madje e dinë edhe armiqtë e mi. Por në vendin tonë poetët thirren qorra, sepse i pari dhe më i madhi i tyre, Homeri, ka qenë qorr. E dije ti këtë?
U përgjigja i turpëruar se nuk e dija.
Përsa i përket tjetrës, është e sigurt që unë jam poet. E mësova artin në dyqanin e poezisë së qorrave të Kolgecajve, e që kur munda të blej një lahutë, gjithnjë kam kompozuar këngë në nder të heronjve.
Vetëm në nder të heronjve?, pyeta i zhgënjyer. Asnjëherë në nder të gruas dhe të dashurisë?
Më vështroi rreptë e mu gjegj:
Këto nuk janë këngë, janë Kânge të leuta. (Korsivet jnaë shqip në origjinal  shën. i përkth.)
Isha gati ta pyesja se çmund të jenë Kânge të leuta, por u përmbajta: përreth kishte rënë një heshtje e madhe, duhet të kisha ofenduar njeri.
Djali që i vinte hasrës qark, dhe që para drekës na kishte sjellë ibrikun e ujit për të larë duart, tani shërbente kafen dhe vetëm mua më vuri përpara një nga dy gotat prej druri, tjetra shërbente për të gjithë. Edhe sheqeri ishte vetëm për mua, të tjerët e pinin sade. Dreka kishte zgjatur plot katër orë dhe jashtë shihej se po binte nata.
Meqënëse ma ke kërkuar dhe një miku asgjë nuk mund ti mohohet për çfarë, tha Luka, do të të tregoj historinë e kalasë së Shkodrës.
Tashmë miqtë kishin shkuar. Luka dhe unë kishim ngelur vetëm, jashtë kishte zbritur nata e thellë e malësisë së madhe ghega-e. Nga dy oxhaqe të ndezura arrinte fërfëllima e kërcurit që digjej dhe një erë e këndshme rrëshire; dhoma ndriçohej nën flakën e lartë të zjarrit. Ishte e vetmja dhomë përdhese e kula-ës, por që e ndarë nga një mur i hollë, formonte në fund një vend misterioz, prej ku arrinin zhurma të mbytura, si të njerëzve që flisnin me zë të ulët e të druajtur: ishte gruaja e Lukës dhe shërbëtorët e saj, që nuk i kisha parë. Luka mori lahuta-ën dhe, duke shoqëruar vetveten me kordën e vetme të saj, tha me një recitim pa emfazë: Kjo është historia e kalasë së Shkodrës. Një nënë e ve kishte tre djem jetimë. I rriti derisa u bënë njëzet vjeç dhe i martoi me tri gra të bukura. Ata filluan të ndërtojnë një kala, duke vënë në punë tridhjetë mjeshtra. Por, me dëshirë të Zotit, kalaja nuk mund të përfundohej: çdo ditë mjeshtrat punonin dhe çdo natë muret shembeshin. Atëherë vëllezërit shkuan te një i ditur dhe i thanë: Kemi filluar të ndërtojmë një kala. Gjithë ditën punojmë, por natën ajo shembet. I dituri u tha: Sakrifikoni një krijesë njerëzore në kala dhe atëherë ajo do të forcohet. Tre vëllezërit zbritën në pyll dhe lidhën këtë besa-ë: Atë që nesër do të na sjellë mëngjesin, atë do ta murosim në kala. Dy vëllezërit e mëdhenj e thyen besa-ën duke ua treguar sekretin grave të tyre. Vetëm i vogli e mbajti besa-ën. Kur Zoti zbardhi ditën, tre vëllezërit shkuan të punojnë në kala. Kur erdhi vakti i ngrënies së mëngjesit, vjehrra u tha nuseve: Ku je, nusja ime e parë, që tu çosh bukën mjeshtrave? Jam e sëmurë dhe më dhembin gjinjtë. Ku je, nusja ime e dytë, që tu çosh bukën mjeshtrave? Jam sëmurë dhe më dhemb koka. Ku je, nusja ime e vogël, që tu çosh bukën mjeshtrave? Jam duke larë e lidhur foshnjën. Laje, lidhe dhe vëre në djep, se do ta përkundë gjyshja e vet. Të jesh e lumtur, nusja ime e vogël, sepse sot trupi yt do të shërbejë për të ndërtuar kalanë e Shkodrës. Nusja u nis për tu çuar bukën punëtorëve. Duke u ngjitur drejt kalasë, lotët i mbulonin faqet: Lamtumirë shoqe dhe komshinj. Lamtumirë shtëpia e burrit tim dhe e babës tim. Lamtumirë, o njerëzit e mi, lamtumirë, biri im. Kurrë nëna sdo të të mbajë më në prehër. Por me të mbërritur midis punëtorëve, tha: Puna e mbarë ju, mjeshtra. Fat të mirë ty, o vajzë e bardhë. Çfarë ka imzot që duket i nervozuar? Është zemëruar se ka humbur unazën. Por me unaza është plot pazari. Ditë e zezë është kjo, se ty i duhet të të flijojë në mur. Për mua mos u shqetësoni aspak. Vetëm më bëni një kamare prej guri, kur unë të jem në themelet e murit. Sisën e djathtë ma lini jashtë dhe ditën e tretë silleni këtu tim bir që të thithë në këtë gji. Që trupi im të shndërrohet në gur dhe kalaja të bëhet e fortë. Im bir të jetë krenar, të bëhet mbret dhe ta mbrojë kalanë. Por ditën kur ai do ta braktisë dhe do të vijë turku që ta pushtojë, ferrat e drizat le të mbijnë në të, rrufeja le ta godasë dhe ta shkatërrojë. Kjo është historia e kalasë së Shkodrës.
Një histori e bukur, thashë.  E ke shkruar ti, Lukë?
Luka qeshi:
Jo. Ajo është më e vjetër se unë dhe se babai im dhe gjyshi im. Por, me thënë të vërtetën, dyshoj që të ketë qenë vetë Homeri që e ka shpikur. E dije ti që Homeri ka qenë në Shkodër?
Jo, u përgjigja, nuk e dija.
E mirë, ta them unë. Homeri ka qenë në Shkodër. Madje, besoj se ka lindur këtu.
Mundet, thashë, mundet të jetë ashtu siç thua ti. Por çfarë ndodhi pastaj me nusen e re dhe me birin e saj?
Ndodhi që e murosën në kala dhe ajo u shndërrua në gur si muret, me përjashtim të gjirit të djathtë që vazhdoi ti japë qumësht dhe forcë të birit. Por ditën që i biri qe mundur, dhe erdhën turqit për të marrë kalanë, ferrat mbinë dhe e mbuluan, rrufeja e goditi dhe e shkatërroi. Tani, siç e ke parë, kanë mbetur rrënojat e mbi ato rrënoja është një lug pa ujë, që është gjiri i nuses më të re i shndërruar edhe ai në gur.
Një histori rrëqethëse, thashë, por sigurisht këtë nuk e ka shpikur Homeri.
Jo, tha, këtë e ka shpikur djalli, sepse është një histori e vërtetë.
Tashmë ishte bërë vonë, shumë vonë dhe shërbëtori erdhi që të sillte për mikun rrogozin, me jastëkët e mbulesat prej leshi, një lesh i butë, shumë i bardhë, i thurur nga gratë e shtëpisë. Ndihesha në siklet të madh që të flija në rrogoz pranë Lukë Prelës, cili vetë do të flinte përtokë dhe kisha frikë mos e shqetësoja me gërhitjet e mia.
Lukë Prela, i thashë, pse nuk i mbledh këngët e tua më të bukura dhe nuk i shkruan? Do të më pëlqente ti përktheja në gjuhën time dhe ti të bëheshe i famshëm edhe në Italinë e madhe.
Po unë, tha, nuk di të shkruaj. As dhe mjeshtrat e mi, qorrat e Kolgecajve, nuk dinin të shkruanin. Dhe as Homeri ska ditur.
Ndihesha i turpëruar që unë dija të shkruaja. Heshtëm gjatë. Ai vazhdonte të qëndronte i ulur përgjysmë përballë oxhakut që, me flakën e tij përshkëndritëse, i nxirrte në pah fytyrën e tretur dhe unë mendoja se ndoshta flinte kështu, pothuaj më këmbë, e se ndoshta edhe Homeri po kështu flinte. (Scutari, 1939)
_
Përktheu Gani Leka_


4 Maj 2009

albania

----------


## Finder

Jam plotesisht me ty adm qe homeros ne greqisht do te thote peng lufte por nese supozojm sepse lufta e trojes ishte mes fiseve pellazgeve atehere kush e kish marr peng Homerin. Sepse e dim qe greket erdhem pas 500 apo 750 vjet pas luftes. Pervec fiseve pellazgeve ne ballkan nuk kishte fise te tjera,te pakten nga ato qe dime.

----------

